# welchen Besatz statt Regenbogenforellen?



## flohkrebs (17. Dez. 2010)

Hallo!

Wir haben vor ein zwei Jahren einen "klassischen Regenbogenforellen-Mastteich" gekauft.
Nun kriegen wir arge Probleme mit dem Wasserrecht - und überhaupt ...
Ich hätte lieber Fische, die sich selber vermehren können (notfalls dann halt auch nicht so "eßbare")



			
				canis" schrieb:
			
		

> Forellen werden in Gewässern ausgesetzt, die sich für sie nicht mehr eignen und Arten, die den Besatz viel nötiger hätten, werden schlicht vergessen, weil sie ja ohnehin keiner Fangen will (Beispiel der __ Nase, aber auch diverse Kleinfischarten).



Interessanter Ansatz!! Und stimmt irgendwie...
Aber was tätest du mir für meinen Teich empfehlen?
Fast ganztägig Schatten, kaltes Wasser (im Sommer bis maximal 20 Grad unter der Teichoberfläche), nicht sehr tief - Planzenmäßig gibt es einen Bereich mit __ Rohrkolben und __ Wasserminze, der Rest des Teichbodens ist inzwischen auch bewachsen.
Viele Bachflohkrebse und __ Schnecken, Libellenlarven etc.

Ich komme immer wieder nur auf Forelle - __ Äsche? wäre das ??- die sind ja bedroht soweit ich weiß, das wird aber auch seine Gründe haben.
Würden Karauschen hier noch gut leben und wachsen??
Oder könnten sich Nasen vermehren?

liebe Grüße!


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (17. Dez. 2010)

*AW: welchen Besatz statt Regenbogenforellen?*

und wie wäre es mit einer schönen Welszucht ? Als ich mal im Forellenpuff war, gabs einen Welsangeltag - ok die kamen vom Züchter aus NL - vielleicht bietet sich ja sowas bei Dir an ?


----------



## archie01 (17. Dez. 2010)

*AW: welchen Besatz statt Regenbogenforellen?*



69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:


> und wie wäre es mit einer schönen Welszucht ? Als ich mal im Forellenpuff war, gabs einen Welsangeltag - ok die kamen vom Züchter aus NL - vielleicht bietet sich ja sowas bei Dir an ?



Hallo
Zu kalt , das  Wasser  -  ist mit Rbf schon richtig besetzt .
Genehmigungsprobleme dürfte es keine geben , gesetzlich ist ein Regenbogenforellen - Besatz in geschlossenen Gewässern absolut legitim. Anders sieht das aus , wenn dein Gewässer Anschluß an ein Flußsystem hat.

Wenn du keine kulinarischen Interessen hast , könnten Nasen und Elritzen was für dich sein.
Aber wie gesagt , wenn du die Fische verzehren willst , kommst du an der Rbf nicht vorbei....


Gruß
Archie


----------



## canis (17. Dez. 2010)

*AW: welchen Besatz statt Regenbogenforellen?*

Hallo

Ich würde generell lieber darauf verzichten, Fliessgewässer-Arten in Teichen zu halten. Deshalb rate ich dir von der __ Äsche schon ab, zumal es sich um einen der empfindlichsten Fische handelt und 20°C für sie schon an der oberen Grenze sind. Aber auch von der Haltung von Nasen in Teichen halte ich nichts, finde das nicht artgerecht - auch wenn diverse User hier wohl selbst Nasen halten...

Die Regenbogenforelle kommt mit solchen Teichen gut zurecht, allerdings ist das eben die Fischart, die sonst ohnehin schon in allen möglichen Teichanlagen vorkommt. Deshalb und weil sie ohnehin nicht heimisch ist (im Gegensatz zum Kormoran, Archie  ), bringt das artenschützerisch rein gar nichts. Höchstens kulinarisch, aber darum gehts dir ja glaub ich nicht. 

Für den __ Wels (__ Waller) ist der Teich langfristig viel zu klein. Welse lassen sich ganz einfach nicht ein Leben lang artgerecht in Gartenteichen halten, sondern nur als Jungfische. Diese Art scheidet deshalb definitiv auch aus. 

Es bleiben aber durchaus noch einige Arten, die in stehenden Gewässern ihren Platz finden, die zumindest teilweise gefährdet sind und die durchaus ihre ökologische Berechtigung in solchen Lebensräumen haben. Ich würde einen Mix aus verschiedenen Kleinfischen empfehlen, z.B. Bitterlinge, Lauben, __ Moderlieschen, __ Stichlinge, Gründlinge, Bartgrundeln (__ Schmerlen), Groppen, Elritzen. Die letztgenannten Arten sind zwar auch eher Fliessgewässerarten, bewohnen aber durchaus auch kühle, sauerstoffreiche stehende Gewässern. 

Und wenn du auch grössere Fische möchtest, sind Schleien, Karpfen oder Karauschen durchaus eine Option, auch wenn sie nicht direkt gefährdet sind. Einfach immer an die Fischdichte denken, die nicht zu hoch sein sollte. 

Essen kann man übrigens die meisten Fische. Schleien, Karpfen oder Karauschen sowieso, aber im Prinzip auch die Kleinen. Gründlinge sind in gewissen Ländern etwa eine Spezialität 

LG
David


----------



## flohkrebs (17. Dez. 2010)

*AW: welchen Besatz statt Regenbogenforellen?*

hallo!

Groppen - ja, das wär was....
Aber ob die sich bei uns wirklich vermehren können?
Sauber und auch sauerstoffreich (kalt) ist das Wasser ja - jedoch sehr nährstoffreich.
Es fällt ziemlich einiges an Erlenlaub hinein und auch Weidenkätzchen - die __ Flohkrebse stürzen sich drauf 
Aber ob das die Groppen vertragen würden? Immerhin ist das Wasser nicht völlig "schlammfrei" dadurch 

Das nächste kleine Problem ist: woher krieg ich den Erstbesatz?
Ich hatte damals schon Probleme, Schleien zu bekommen 

Aber ja - ich weiß nicht, ob ich extra ungeschickt bin, oder ob es da online tatsächlich nichts gibt!
Ich wüßte gerne, was der natürliche Fischbestand in kleinen, sehr kalten Waldweihern ist!!
Denn das wäre wahrscheinlich die Idealbesetzung für unseren Teich.
Waldweiher deshalb, weil das sind ja auch keine Fließgewässer - aber fast ohne Sonne, so wie unser Teich, hmmm....
Bei den __ Moderlieschen hab ich halt gelesen, dass sie sich besonders gerne im durchsonnten Oberflächengewässer aufhalten und das kann ich ihnen kaum bieten.

Vielen Dank für die ausführliche Liste, canis!

liebe Grüße!


----------



## archie01 (17. Dez. 2010)

*AW: welchen Besatz statt Regenbogenforellen?*

Hallo
__ Groppe im stehenden Gewässer ?
Das geht gar nicht , kenne kein natürliches Vorkommen , ausschließlich im Flüssen.
Eigentlich müßte man sagen , in einem sehr kalten Waldtümpel gibt`s gar kein Fischvorkommen , es sei denn  irgendjemand versuchts mit Rbf  
Für die üblichen Verdächtigen  - __ Karausche, __ Schleie , Karpfen erscheint mir dein Teich jedenfalls zu kalt -- diese benötigen im Sommer mehr als 20 Grad um sich erfolgreich zu vermehren....

Gruß
Archie


----------



## canis (17. Dez. 2010)

*AW: welchen Besatz statt Regenbogenforellen?*

Guten Abend



flohkrebs schrieb:


> Groppen - ja, das wär was....
> Aber ob die sich bei uns wirklich vermehren können?
> Sauber und auch sauerstoffreich (kalt) ist das Wasser ja - jedoch sehr nährstoffreich.
> Es fällt ziemlich einiges an Erlenlaub hinein und auch Weidenkätzchen - die __ Flohkrebse stürzen sich drauf
> Aber ob das die Groppen vertragen würden? Immerhin ist das Wasser nicht völlig "schlammfrei" dadurch


Ja, Schlamm ist natürlich weniger gut für Groppen. Diese bewohnen lieber steinige, kiesige bis sandige Sohlensubstrate. Das ist sicher ein Aspekt, den man beachten muss, aber nicht ein kompletter Ausschlussgrund. 




flohkrebs schrieb:


> Das nächste kleine Problem ist: woher krieg ich den Erstbesatz?
> Ich hatte damals schon Probleme, Schleien zu bekommen


Darauf habe ich in meinem obigen Posting keine Rücksicht genommen. Ich habe gelistet, was reinpassen würde und nicht, was in Zoohandlungen erhältlich ist. Groppen und auch andere erwähnte Arten wären am ehesten via Angler zu bekommen, die gelegentlich Aufzuchtbäche elektrisch ausfischen und dort Groppen als Beifang haben. 




flohkrebs schrieb:


> Ich wüßte gerne, was der natürliche Fischbestand in kleinen, sehr kalten Waldweihern ist!!


Diese sind, wie Archie richtig sagt, meistens eigentlich fischfrei. Kleine, isolierte Gewässer haben kaum je natürliche Fischbestände. Früher oder später erfolgt aber oft ein Fischeintrag durch __ Wasservögel, wobei es sich meistens um krautlaichende Cypriniden handelt (Karpfen, Rotfedern, Schleien, etc.). 




			
				archie01 schrieb:
			
		

> __ Groppe im stehenden Gewässer ?
> Das geht gar nicht , kenne kein natürliches Vorkommen , ausschließlich im Flüssen.


Ich kenne diverse natürliche Vorkommen von Groppen in stehenden Gewässern und das nicht mal nur in ausserordentlich kühlen und unverschlammten. Wenn ich etwa in einem grösseren (rund 30 Quadratkilometer), nährstoffreichen (eutrophen) und oft schlammigen See des Tieflandes einen __ Hecht fange mit mehreren Groppen im Magen, zeugt das von einem nicht kleinen Bestand. Wohlgemerkt hat dort noch nie ein Besatz mit Groppen stattgefunden. Zudem kenne ich auch mehrere Stauseen mit Groppenbeständen. 

So sakrosankt kann man also nicht sagen, dass die Groppe nicht in Seen vorkommt. Sie ist klar eine Art der Fliessgewässer, aber besiedelt eben auch andere Standorte. Es gibt übrigens auch Seen mit Äschenbeständen, die Laichwanderungen in die Zuflüsse unternehmen, z.B. einige Voralpenseen. 



			
				archie01 schrieb:
			
		

> Für die üblichen Verdächtigen - __ Karausche, __ Schleie , Karpfen erscheint mir dein Teich jedenfalls zu kalt -- diese benötigen im Sommer mehr als 20 Grad um sich erfolgreich zu vermehren....


Das stimmt auch nicht ganz. Je nach Literaturangabe reichen 16-18°C völlig aus, zumindest bei Karpfen und Schleien. Die Entwicklung des Laiches dauert bei tiefen Temperaturen einfach länger. 

Zudem ist es auch nicht immer erwünscht, dass sich Karpfen natürlich vermehren. Nicht jeder mag immer Karpfen essen...

LG
David


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (18. Dez. 2010)

*AW: welchen Besatz statt Regenbogenforellen?*

Hi Flohkrebs,

vor neuer Besatzplanung solltest Du erst mal die Sache mit den Wasserrechten abwarten
Da können einem dicke Knüppel zwischen die Beine geworfen werden, was sich mitunter auf auf Fischbesatz auswirken kann.

Der Mühle in meinen Dorf wurde vor Jahren das Recht entzogen, Wasser aus dem Bach in den Mühlteich abzuleiten. Mit der Begründung, die Wasserentnahme war nur für den Betrieb des schon seit jahrzehnten nicht mehr vorhandenen Mühlrades erlaubt gewesen, nicht um Fische im Teich zu mästen. Der Teich wird seitdem nur noch von Regenwasser gespeist weil der Mühlgraben verfüllt wurde. Seitdem kann der Besitzer keine Fische mehr einsetzen (da allerdings wegen massive Verschlammung und sommerlichem Sauerstoffentzug:beten)

MfG Frank


----------



## flohkrebs (19. Dez. 2010)

*AW: welchen Besatz statt Regenbogenforellen?*

hallo!


Trotzdem fände ich es spannend, ob es Fische gibt, die sich in so einem Gewässer vermehren können - schaut fast nicht so aus, die meisten (alle?) Kaltwasserfische brauchen Sand oder Kies zum Laichen - ein erdiger Waldbach ist wirklich keine Fischkinderstube??

liebe Grüße!

Hi Flohkrebs,

Kiesboden brauchen nur die Kieslaicher (manche im allgemeinen über Kiesboden ablaichende Fische können aber auch über anderen Substraten ihre Eier ablegen wie z.B der anspruchslose __ Döbel) unter den heimischen Fischen zum laichen. Also z.B __ Gründling, __ Nase, __ Barbe, Forellen, Saiblinge, __ Elritze, __ Äsche, __ Hasel, Döbel, __ Zährte, __ Quappe, __ Rapfen, __ Schneider, Strömer, Perlfisch, Frauennerfling, __ Kaulbarsch, Schrätzer, Zingel, Streber, __ Steinbeißer, __ Bachschmerle, __ Groppe - mehr fallen mir gerade nicht ein. 
Die meißten Kieslaicher brauchen dazu dann aber auch noch eine kräftigere Strömung, sind ja nicht umsonst meißt Bachbewohner oder in den Flußoberläufen zu finden


Irgendwie ist das mit dem zitieren hier schiefgegangen, sorry Flohkrebs für den verschwundenen Beitrag

MfG Frank


----------

